# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  sharpeye banwave

## salman1213

who get banned from OW becuse useing pixel bot
i just got in 2 account and other friend
so becareful

----------


## 7GUCCI

Just got my account banned as well which is very unfortunate. SharpEye was proving to be a very promising hack and I was able to enjoy using it for a couple weeks, however after checking today I found out that my account has been banned. Very disappointed.

----------


## droob

This account has been banned xD
Screenshot by Lightshot

After the last update

----------


## DrBR

Just got blizzard notification of account closure. I even had screenlocked and using a fresh windows installation. Nice aimbot but u gonna lose ur account.

account lost.png

PS: Just made my account here to alert everyone. Win 10 isnt safe. I didnt heard other devs and now im screwed

----------


## dmil23

Both accounts banned

----------


## faytalic

i havent used my other accoutn for over a week now and it also got banned so this was detected for awhile?

----------


## Erfman

Hello,
It's too late, all accounts have been banned. 
ilv400 -> SR2700 - played 7 hours with SharpEye (Legit mod only)
ilv34 ->SR2900 - played 10 minutes 10 days ago ! with Sharpeye (Legit mod only)

Just ilv17 -> no SR , no ban, never use Sharpeye with this account

I think I'd stop overwatch, I thought the indetectable program would work a little longer. It did not happen 1 month before everyone was banned. They are strong at Blizzard..

----------


## faytalic

> Hello,
> It's too late, all accounts have been banned. 
> ilv400 -> SR2700 - played 7 hours with SharpEye
> ilv34 ->SR2900 - played 10 minutes 10 days ago ! with Sharpeye
> 
> Just ilv17 -> no SR , no ban, never use Sharpeye with this account
> 
> I think I'd stop overwatch, I thought the indetectable program would work a little longer. It did not happen 1 month before everyone was banned. They are strong at Blizzard..


R u surr u didn't have it running ? Maybe u didn't use it to cheat but still had it running.

----------


## AutumnSenpai

I used the bot yesterday after the mercy patch on one account for three games; this was about 10-12 hours ago. It hasn't been banned yet, nor any of my other accounts. Let's hope it remains that way.

----------


## kevel1

I used the bot today fml. I use win7 atm I'm not banned yet...

----------


## Sharp_Eye

My older version is flagged on the fly and its now unsafe. I have just updated a new version with improved encrypted security which is now safe to use. My apologies i wont let any unpleasant events to happen again in future

----------


## Fcking

so the cheat is up again ?  :Smile:

----------


## wisner1992

Just got banned, I think I must have got reported.

----------


## kevel1

Banned now. Is it safe after update? debating either to get new account or not.

----------


## faytalic

Idk tbh I think cause he bypassed screenlock they target banned or that made it unsafe. Nothing else bypassing screenlock that's there lazy anti cheat method for pixels but since he passed it they shut it down real quick. He said it's safe again but it was safe prior too til blizzard got into it

----------


## faytalic

> Have been using almost 2 weeks now, have to say it's been pretty stable and easy to use. Bot does a great job too.


You using 2 weeks and no ban like everyone else?

----------


## ToasterNoodle

> My review After Using For 10 Days.
> 
> The Aimbot And The Developer Behind It Is Amazing Like Seriously.
> 
> I had some issues first when i was trying to get the bot working but the man behind the bot is just amazing and supportive. The aimbot is itself is amazing and never intent to fail mid game or do anything weird or shakky.
> 
> Some Points That I have Experienced Using The Bot :-
> 
> * The aimbot is spot on never shakes or causes any wierd crashes plus i have played more than 35 comp matches it looks so legit and human like no one could tell the difference.
> ...


did you get banned from the banwave? still not sure if people got banned because they used sharpeye after the update or what

----------


## unitrix22

> did you get banned from the banwave? still not sure if people got banned because they used sharpeye after the update or what


No using on two account one is my main and another is smurf did got any flagged or ban on any of them i havent actually when i heard about the possible banwave sharp eye alreayd posted that the hack is not safe so it should be common sense to not use the hack when the developer says so. I didnt used it until sharp eye updated and tested the hack by himself.

----------


## rdy5

> did you get banned from the banwave? still not sure if people got banned because they used sharpeye after the update or what


I didnt. I use it since a week for now and can't complain.

When I heard about the banwave I checked my account and everything was fine. But I only played 3 games after the pink mercy update with the v1, maybe thats why I didnt get banned. 
Started playing with the v2 version again today and everything works fine. No ban at all.

----------


## labiteenfeu

care ban wave i just get banned on one of my account my second account is safe , but play safe  :Big Grin: 
its nice bot btw i don't know ifi play to much agressive or if its detected

----------


## drsos

was detected not anymore it is much poweful now

----------


## snazzzy6

Both my accounts are fine, haven't had any issue yet. 2 weeks since i had SE

----------


## snazzzy6

> You using 2 weeks and no ban like everyone else?


Nope no ban but just play it smart tho

----------


## kimmarkyum

i got banned and send an e mail to ask updated file but no answers yet...
please check you support email plz

----------


## DontCareQQ

I got banned using this hack, quite frankly. It was my main account... here's the message (its in russian but google translate under it).
I only used soldier profile, not fully rage but small rage.  :Frown: 




```
* * * СООБЩЕНИЕ О ЗАКРЫТИИ УЧЕТНОЙ ЗАПИСИ * * *

Здравствуйте,

Учетная запись: xxxxxx
Принятые меры: закрытие лицензии ? лицензия Overwatch
Нарушение: использование сторонних программ ("hacks")

Использование запрещенных программ, также именуемых как "hack", было выявлено на этой учетной записи. Использование таких программ вредит предусмотренному процессу игры.

Зарегистрированный пользователь несет ответственность за все действия, совершенные с учетной записи. Мы приостанавливаем и закрываем учетные записи чтобы защитить других игроков и наш сервис в соответствии с Пользовательским Соглашением: http://blizzard.com/company/legal/eula.html

Мы относимся к подобным случаям со всей серьезностью. Решение о закрытии учетной записи было принято после проведения тщательной проверки соответствующих доказательств. Служба поддержки не отменит принятых мер и не сможет ответить на запросы повторного рассмотрения. Вы найдете более подробную информацию на сайте поддержки: http://battle.net/support/article/2639

Благодарим Вас за Ваше время и понимание.

С наилучшими пожеланиями,

Служба поддержки
```



```
* * * MESSAGE ON THE CLOSING OF ACCOUNT RECORDS * * *

Hello,

Account: xxxxxx
Measures taken: Closing of the license - Overwatch license
Violation: use of third-party programs ("hacks")

The use of banned programs, also referred to as "hack", was detected on this account. The use of such programs harms the envisaged game process.

The registered user is responsible for all actions taken from the account. We suspend and close accounts to protect other players and our service in accordance with the User Agreement: http://blizzard.com/company/legal/eula.html

We take such cases seriously. The decision to close the account was made after a thorough check of the relevant evidence. The support service will not cancel the measures taken and will not be able to respond to re-review requests. You will find more information on the support site: http://battle.net/support/article/2639

Thank you for your time and understanding.

Regards,

Support service
```

----------


## faytalic

> I got banned using this hack, quite frankly. It was my main account... here's the message (its in russian but google translate under it).
> I only used soldier profile, not fully rage but small rage. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> * * * СООБЩЕНИЕ О ЗАКРЫТИИ УЧЕТНОЙ ЗАПИСИ * * *
> 
> ...


When did u get that email

----------


## DontCareQQ

> When did u get that email


9th of May, I wasn't at home- tried to login today but was unable to, checked mail and saw that.

----------


## Tear222

> 9th of May, I wasn't at home- tried to login today but was unable to, checked mail and saw that.


Probably you've used an outdated version...

----------


## faytalic

> Probably you've used an outdated version...


yea he prob didnt get/use the new version and ran outdated thats roughly same day every1 was banned anyway so most likely

----------


## labiteenfeu

my second account just get ban now.. =/ playing just two hours..

----------


## faytalic

> my second account just get ban now.. =/ playing just two hours..


where u using the new version? or same older one? he would have sent u a brand new version to download

----------


## Sharp_Eye

> care ban wave i just get banned on one of my account my second account is safe , but play safe 
> its nice bot btw i don't know if play to much aggressive or if its detected


Play as aggressive as you want as long as you have in game sens from 7 to 9 and dpi from 600 to 900. The new version is undetected clean tested and vouched and it will remain like this for a long time. 
the old version is leaked-detected by Blizzo and you can be flagged in no time

----------


## Lonelyboi

So I can't use my 2500 dpi like I do right now? 2500dpi and 6.69 sens will get me banned?

----------


## faytalic

> So I can't use my 2500 dpi like I do right now?


The dpi and sense don't really "matter" in that sense. What matters is the settings correlation. If you have 5k effective dpi your settings will be drastically different. Than someone with 8k edpi. But if u have rage settinngs on top of high edpi it will force nose movement like crazy you understand?.

----------


## Lonelyboi

But that's not what he said though.. "Play as aggressive as you want as long as you have in game sens from 7 to 9 and dpi from 600 to 900. The new version is undetected clean tested and vouched and it will remain like this for a long time. "

----------


## faytalic

> But that's not what he said though.. "Play as aggressive as you want as long as you have in game sens from 7 to 9 and dpi from 600 to 900. The new version is undetected clean tested and vouched and it will remain like this for a long time. "


hes saying u can go rage settings if u are running around that effective dpi. But if u are higher u will need to add more human like settings to the bot. Yes u will get same results in return but you will need to change the numbers otherwise you will get crazy rage mousemovement and force screenlock.

picture it like this.

1000 dpi 5 ingame sense
4k dpi 1 ingame sense

they are similar but completely different sensitivities. running the 4k dpi 1 ingame sense wont be a problem as opposed to the 1k di and 5 ingame sense. u understand

----------


## Lonelyboi

> hes saying u can go rage settings if u are running around that effective dpi. But if u are higher u will need to add more human like settings to the bot. Yes u will get same results in return but you will need to change the numbers otherwise you will get crazy rage mousemovement and force screenlock.
> 
> picture it like this.
> 
> 1000 dpi 5 ingame sense
> 4k dpi 1 ingame sense
> 
> they are similar but completely different sensitivities. running the 4k dpi 1 ingame sense wont be a problem as opposed to the 1k di and 5 ingame sense. u understand


Yeah, I know how it works I have used other cheats before but since he wrote that as a reply to
"care ban wave i just get banned on one of my account my second account is safe , but play safe". So you mean it's still safe to use? I was thinking about getting the lifetime version.
its nice bot btw i don't know if play to much aggressive or if its detected"

----------


## faytalic

> Yeah, I know how it works I have used other cheats before but since he wrote that as a reply to
> "care ban wave i just get banned on one of my account my second account is safe , but play safe". So you mean it's still safe to use? I was thinking about getting the lifetime version.
> its nice bot btw i don't know if play to much aggressive or if its detected"


every1 got banned in a wave from his but he rewrote and changed some things and deems it safe

----------


## kank123

I have 1 question only if I use legit setting will this get me banned?

----------


## faytalic

> I have 1 question only if I use legit setting will this get me banned?


settings dont matter per ban. the cheat matters. Yes he was detected about a week ago and everyone was banned. as well as some memory cheats. Released a new version and has been clear of bans since. Its cat and mouse. So to answer your question. rage/legit wont matter as much as the program itself

----------


## n0bot

Blizzard ban in waves, which means you get flagged now and banned later. They do not ban you the instant you log in with a detected cheat. So knowing if something is detected or not is not as easy as logging in and cheating without being banned. You will find out when the next wave happens.

----------


## faytalic

> Blizzard ban in waves, which means you get flagged now and banned later. They do not ban you the instant you log in with a detected cheat. So knowing if something is detected or not is not as easy as logging in and cheating without being banned. You will find out when the next wave happens.


ya some ppl get luckly and stop using like the day of detection for like a few days. and then the wave hits

----------


## thotaf

its detected

----------

